# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Pershendetje Studenteve ne YORKU.CA"Kanada"

## cunimartum

Meqenese jemi shume Shqiptare ne York University Toronto Ontario do kisha shume deshire te njifeshim dhe me ata anetare te forumit te cilet shkojne ne York dhe nuk i njohim.
Kur ne universitetin e Wateloose me rekomanduan te merrja disa kredi ne YorkU. s'ma merrte mendja kurre te gjeja aq shume bashkekombas aty, sidomos nga experienca e hidhur "pa kembe Shqipoje" ne Universitetin e Waterloose.
Prandaj si fillim shkolle do ishte nje fillim mbare per njefare organizimi dhe e pse jo edhe ndonje gje tjeter me vone. 

CFARE MENDIMI KENI???

----------

